# Too much soil?



## Monkfish (3 Oct 2019)

Finally getting round to setting up my 45cm cube and and wondering about the amount of soil and slope i have.

I like the look it has given, but didn't know if the soil slope goes too high? I will eventually be having the 2 pieces of wood in the third picture on the stones (they are soaking atm so not in the tank)


----------



## Kezzab (3 Oct 2019)

Too high from an aesthetic point of view, or tank health? Anyway, in either case, seems fine to me!


----------



## Monkfish (3 Oct 2019)

Both, so thank you for putting my mind at rest haha


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Oct 2019)

You can build mounds as high as you like. The only worry is that without proper support it may eventually end up subsiding and collecting at the front, especially if you have shrimp.
One I made earlier, steeply banked...


----------



## Monkfish (3 Oct 2019)

Good to know, thanks Tim


----------



## Keith GH (4 Oct 2019)

Monkfish

I agree with Tim 110%  you can have whatever you want in an Aquascape it's in your home and as long as you like it all's OK.

My criticism would be if any thing it's too low BUT  if you use tall plants/Driftwood in the back corner it will give you all the extra height you need

Keith


----------



## alto (4 Oct 2019)

Did you watch Chris Lukhaup’s excellent scape?


----------



## Monkfish (4 Oct 2019)

Thanks Keith. It looks higher in person. I’ll be having Rotala rotundifolia and another stem are the back that I can’t remember the name of for more height haha. The wood will also end up being tall. 

Alto I’ve not seen it but will check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Monkfish (4 Oct 2019)

That's a slope and half in that scape haha!


----------

